# Replace alternator drive belt Ford 555C



## rmarrone (Mar 25, 2012)

Trying to replace the fan belt / alternator drive belt on 1991 Ford 555C. Looks like you need to take the hydraulic pump off to do so. Can anyone give me steps to replace the belt? Thanks.


----------



## pauldeere (Apr 24, 2011)

Without seeing a pic. of the tractor, I will go out on the limb saying, loosen the alternator, this should give you enough belt play so it can be removed. I doubt if the hydraulic pump needs to be removed.


----------



## rmarrone (Mar 25, 2012)

*Replace alternator drive belt on Ford 555C*

Sorry but the front hydraulic pump is driven off the drive shaft pulley. You can not just take the belt off the alternator and pulley.
I talked with friend who owned one today and you have to unbolt the hydraulic pump shaft from the pulley (4 bolts) and then slide the splined shaft backwards just enough to provide clearance. I got answer to my own question.


----------

